# Sage Barista Touch - 1 bean added jams grinder!?!



## GOsborne (8 mo ago)

For my sanity, i am looking for confirmation i am not doing anything wrong here…
I bought the sage touch a week ago & using fresh roasted beans, spent several days tinkering with grind settings, changing inner grind to (4) from the default 6 etc ..& finally managed to get a decent espresso shot. Having depleted my stock & knowing i needed coffee in the morning, i forced myself out to the local supermarket, and bought a bag of different beans because our local coffee roast place was shut. I knew it would likely mean tinkering with settings again. 
Anyway, i ran the grind on empty to get residual out, hoovered up leftover…brush and cleaned.. then filled the hopper with new bean.
I tried grinding with the previous bean setting (inner 4, outer 14, 15s grind) and absolutely 0 came out!!! 
Ive now played around with grind setting and hoovered up and brush and ensured no blockages at least 20x. Ive gone out and bought different beans..& same thing..absolutely no grinding is happening, regardless of grind setting. 
If i run the grind on empty after a thorough clean, i can see it spinning fine…but when beans are added to the hopper..i get nothing back. Obviously its all locked in and beans are where they should be for grinding, but nothing is happening. I finally took the decision to run the grind with the hopper lid off..& added a single bean in…which unbelievably jammed the grinder! So it would seem that the motor has 0
strength & it only takes a single bean to stop it! It seems ridiculous , but this is with 2 different beans.

Obviously i intend to send this back to Sage and demand a replacement given <1 wk old.. but thoughts!?!?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

If it runs OK without beans but locks up on a single bean it sounds as if a capacitor or a winding on the motor is faulty / burnt out.


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

GOsborne said:


> Obviously i intend to send this back to Sage and demand a replacement given <1 wk old.. but thoughts!?!?


Send it back, before it's too late to do so...if you play and somehow manage to further bugger it up then that's your fault in their eyes.


----------

